# Code p0301 and rough so after I shut down fan run and service drive trak on



## Joyes (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello I have problems with my Cruz today. 
It started first not to switch on my dashboard like the air-conditioning only when I stood than later the engine started shaking and didn't goes in the auto shut off






rough it is by starting already right now the engine shaking too.I am an uber driver and I had so much issues with this car 2016 Chevrolet Cruz






I am tired of being in service. The service sucks their don't do quick it takes me forever and the service man sucks. 
I am really concerned the van run afterwards and it sucks. 
The light with service drive trak came on too.






and disappear on and off I have a shaking under my seat through the engine what try to shut off.
I am really concerned I have to drive!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which model year?


----------



## Joyes (Mar 12, 2017)

Chevrolet Cruz 2016 /2017 first gen 
I exchange the spark plugs but an engine vibration is there the code is gone



















but what is to do with the vibration on the engine is an adjustment or is something else. It is only in stand position or if I drive like between 20/ 25 miles or something like rough shake on my feet it. The air-conditioning is also rough. 
I am with a lawyer on it but it is strange I try to get it to service but nobody wants take me for free so I had to do it by myself


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a generation 2 Cruze and would still be under the B2B warranty. Use the warranty and if you need to get GM involved because your dealership's service department is less than stellar contact our Chevy Customer Care account here on CruzeTalk.

You may have to wait for the check engine light to come back on before taking it in however.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Joyes. Have you thought about taking your Cruze to a different Chevy dealership?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Joyes said:


> Chevrolet Cruz 2016 /2017 first gen
> I exchange the spark plugs but an engine vibration is there the code is gone
> View attachment 224354
> 
> ...


In your first picture there does not appear to be a spark plug installed in cylinder four.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Joyes said:


> Hello I have problems with my Cruz today.
> It started first not to switch on my dashboard like the air-conditioning only when I stood than later the engine started shaking and didn't goes in the auto shut off
> View attachment 223906
> rough it is by starting already right now the engine shaking too.I am an uber driver and I had so much issues with this car 2016 Chevrolet Cruz
> ...


Hello Joyes, 

I regret to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your Cruze. Customer satisfaction is our priority, and we want you to have a positive experience with your vehicle. 
As our certified Chevrolet dealerships have the technical skills and expertise needed to properly service vehicles, they’d be ion the best position to assist with your concerns. I’d be glad to look into your situation further, and work with you and your dealership while you all come to a resolution for your concerns. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your preferred Chevrolet dealership. Feel free to include in your message any message you may have. I’m always glad to assist. 
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cookin81 (Jan 25, 2021)

I am currently having this same issue with my 2016 cruze premier, p301, changed the plugs, changed the coil packs and valve cover gasket so far, picked up a borescope, there's burnt oil on top of all the pistons. More in cylinder 1 than the others, found out someone's been putting in premium gasoline. From what I've read that would possibly burn too hot and cause this burnt oil build up.
Any suggestions, maybe something stupid I'm missing. Better gas maybe?
Please advise.


----------

